# i figure this about lights



## Flyinghigh (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everybody.!!  Question about lights go on and off  and yes it a power surge that causes the problem..
Can this power surge in 18 hour light on cause my plants turn male  every time, that the last 2 grow.?
I am getting ready to restart my grow of hydro.!!


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi there Flyinghigh .
I presume you are using regular seeds and all of your plants during the last 2 grows have been male plants ?

Personally i have found that if you can offer your seedlings a stress free environment and extremly pleasant conditions you do and will increase your chances of gaining female plants !

I am doing my absolute best during my current grow and have been given 6  female cheese plants as of today yet i started with 6 regular seedlings as well and they were 3 year old seed stock . 

Do i think that your lights may be lowering your female ratio's ?

Ummm yes possibly to a degree !
But for 2 grows and have all males is extremely unlucky !

I hope things can improve freind !
Good luck . THC !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2012)

no ...light disruptions in veg has no effect on male/female


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 12, 2012)

TwoHighCrimes said:
			
		

> Do i think that your lights may be lowering your female ratio's ?
> 
> Ummm yes possibly to a degree !
> But for 2 grows and have all males is extremely unlucky !
> ...



If that unlucky that my seeds r  male seeds, then the nice round ones with wiggly line's ain't the ones I need the plant.  I always start with 12 seeds and usually have about 4 male to yank out.  
So my next grow I am puttering in some CFL'S lights for this so those lights can come on faster then my other system Mh/hp. That take up to 15 min. To come back on when power surges.! 
Ty


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no ...light disruptions in veg has no effect on male/female





No u don't think so.?   I can have power surge 2 to 4 times a day but it not everyday though and my cable box tells me that it has surge.
Either way I am putting a few CFL's in there to hopefully solve the problem on next grow.
So hurry up Xmas get over. That where I am keeping the present at for the kids from Santa.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

lights going off randomly wont effect plants in veg. unless the lights go out for more then 10 hrs at a time. which would trigger your plants to begin flowering. other then that no effect whatsoever


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2012)

I also don't believe it will cause problems in veg.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

to be perfectly honest if power consumption is not an issue for you. you should really be running your lights 24/0 for veg


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody had this issue before.?  I see a lot say it won't hurt while in veggie but when ready to show sex, it seems they turn male. 
Well I am going to just throw in different shape seeds and see what happens again, and take notes & pix as they r growing

No the power not a issue either now, as I am saving in electric with a wood stove.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no ...light disruptions in veg has no effect on male/female



:yeahthat:

4 males out of 12 is a pretty good ratio if you are using regular seeds, I see no problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2012)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Anybody had this issue before.?  I see a lot say it won't hurt while in veggie but when ready to show sex, it seems they turn male.
> Well I am going to just throw in different shape seeds and see what happens again, and take notes & pix as they r growing
> 
> No the power not a issue either now, as I am saving in electric with a wood stove.



I don't have power surge problems, but I live in an area that has a lot of power outages.  I do not believe that disruptions in the veg lighting can contribute to more males.  The shape of the seeds have nothing at all to do with them being male or female.  Sometimes, we just have a run of bad luck.  I recently got 4 out of 5 female Satoris, Hemper Fi recently got all males--it happens.

Why are you having power surges?


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 6, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> to be perfectly honest if power consumption is not an issue for you. you should really be running your lights 24/0 for veg


actually a rest period is beneficial whether it be 18/6 or 20/4. the reason being that roots grow faster in the dark. the light period is used for storing energy through photosynthesis and since the plant doesnt need to convert light into chlorophyll at night it can divert its resources towards the roots

hxxp://www.treedictionary.com/DICT2003/hardtoget/lyr/index.html


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> actually a rest period is beneficial whether it be 18/6 or 20/4. the reason being that roots grow faster in the dark. the light period is used for storing energy through photosynthesis and since the plant doesnt need to convert light into chlorophyll at night it can divert its resources towards the roots
> 
> hxxp://www.treedictionary.com/DICT2003/hardtoget/lyr/index.html




That falsehood has been put to rest a long, long, long time ago for mj.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.

Schaffner, J. H. 1931. The fluctuation curve of sex reversal in staminate hemp plants induced by photoperiodicity. American Journal of Botany 18(6): 424-430.

Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing effects.

Ainsworth, C. 2000. Boys and girls come out to play: the molecular biology of dioecious plants. Annals of Botany 86(2): 211-221. Retrieved on 24 February 2007 hxxp://aob.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/86/2/211

Environmental cues such as fooding, drought, chilling, wounding, and pathogen attack can induce ethylene formation in plants. In flooding, roots suffer from lack of oxygen, or anoxia, which leads to the synthesis of 1-aminocyclopropane-1-carboxylic acid (ACC). ACC is transported upwards in the plant and then oxidized in leaves. The ethylene produced causes nastic movements of the leaves.

Spinach plants raised under water restriction displayed a male-biased sex ratio while plants raised under sufficient water conditions displayeda more even or female-biased sex ratio 

hxxp://www.academia.edu/1789755/Biased_Sex_Ratios_in_Plants_Theory_and_Trends

so in conclusion under watering can lead to more males in dioecious plants 
another factor is ethylene production will lead to more females making supper cropping an excellent way to get a female plant.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.
> 
> Schaffner, J. H. 1931. The fluctuation curve of sex reversal in staminate hemp plants induced by photoperiodicity. American Journal of Botany 18(6): 424-430.
> 
> ...




:confused2:

What does your post have to do with lighting?


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> What does your post have to do with lighting?



read the above discussion


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 7, 2013)

Dude, PCduck and I don't usually agree on things but this has me scratching my head. This post has nothing to do with lighting... I think you need to reread what you wrote.
I see flooding, drought,temperature,  and so on but not one thing about lighting.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> read the above discussion




I would highly recommend the same for yourself:doh:


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Dude, PCduck and I don't usually agree on things but this has me scratching my head. This post has nothing to do with lighting... I think you need to reread what you wrote.
> I see flooding, drought,temperature,  and so on but not one thing about lighting.



il try to find what i can about lighting but in the mean time i wanted to help the guy out on what environmental impacts affect male:female ratios. did u find any of the information helpful at all?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 7, 2013)

The info is useful just not applicable to lighting. For most, enviromental factors affecting male/female ratios is common knowledge. Not to say that new growers aren't in need of the info, just that it should be posted in a more applicable area of the board.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

ffects of Temperature and Length of Day on the Sex Expression of Monoecious and Dioecious Angiosperms

R. G. THOMAS

Department of Botany, University College, Nuffield Botanical Research Garden, Nuffield Lodge, London, N.W.1. April 12.

IT has been demonstrated1 that production of female flowers in Cucurbita pepo is delayed when plants are grown in high temperatures and during long photoperiods. Previous investigations indicated a similar effect of temperature and length of day on the sex of Ambrosia

Stress related sex problems may produce
hermaphrodite plants. The stress of what is
sometimes called "early flowering" (it is not
really early flowering, there is no such thing
as early flowering. We will explain this in a
moment) triggers the plant into a situation
where it thinks that its chances of
reproduction are slim to none. That situation
is a condition called - 'self-pollination'. It
does this by producing both male and female
flowers on the same plant. The male flowers
then pollinate the female flowers which will
eventually produce seeds. The reason for this
is that the plant notices that the photoperiod
is irregular and that it should no longer be in

the vegetative cycle but in flowering. This
shocks the plant into a last ditch effort to
receive pollen because it feels that it has
missed its chance to receive pollen already (in
the wild males release their pollen just around
the time that females begin to flower and
sometimes even before that).

.dmt-nexus.me/Files/Books/General/Cannabis20Grow%20Bible.pdf


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> The info is useful just not applicable to lighting. For most, enviromental factors affecting male/female ratios is common knowledge. Not to say that new growers aren't in need of the info, just that it should be posted in a more applicable area of the board.



and honestly iv heard both sides of the coin in regards to environmental effects on plant sex ie alot of people think stress such as bugs mold over watering etc causes males. now none of those things are good especially the pests and mold but over watering once or twice and super cropping will facilitate auxin production that will lead to a higher ratio of females. and rarely ever will you see someone on a grow forum site there sources because as you say they just want everyone to assume its common knowledge


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 7, 2013)

I too have heard both sides ie sex is predetermined while the seed is being made, and of course, the enviroment affects male/female ratios. In my opinion the enviroment affecting the sexual outcome is more logical. The fact that all cannabis carries the hermaphrodite trait just kinda proves this. Stress can cause a female plant to start producing male parts, and perfect conditions can prevent the hermie trait from appearing.  This shows us that enviroment can/will affect sexual make up.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I too have heard both sides ie sex is predetermined while the seed is being made, and of course, the enviroment affects male/female ratios. In my opinion the enviroment affecting the sexual outcome is more logical. The fact that all cannabis carries the hermaphrodite trait just kinda proves this. Stress can cause a female plant to start producing male parts, and perfect conditions can prevent the hermie trait from appearing.  This shows us that enviroment can/will affect sexual make up.



and the fact that studies have shown the environment determines the outcome is further evidence. there have even been studies of how far a seed has traveled and by what ie tree, wind , insect , bird, having an effect on plant sex in dioecious plants


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

dioecious plants? What are they?


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> dioecious plants? What are they?



cannabis is a dioecious plant. in dioecious species, each individual has reproductive units that are either merely male or merely female.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> cannabis is a dioecious plant. in dioecious species, each individual has reproductive units that are either merely male or merely female.


 
I don't beleve cannabis falls under that catagory.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't beleve cannabis falls under that catagory.



Male-associated DNA sequences were analyzed in a dioecious plant, _Cannabis sativa_ L. (family: Moraceae), which is known to have sex chromosomes. 

hxxp://pcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/36/8/1549.abstract


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Duck. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> Male-associated DNA sequences were analyzed in a dioecious plant, _Cannabis sativa_ L. (family: Moraceae), which is known to have sex chromosomes.
> 
> hxxp://pcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/36/8/1549.abstract


 
Thanks Mr ****. i learned something.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Mr ****. i learned something.


anytime


----------

